# World first !



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok maybe not  but my car is now fitted with 2010 R35 brembos front and rear.6 pot front 380mm disc,four pot rear 380mm disc.



Big thanks to Justin,Jason,Richard at TR for making this happen :clap:

The car has had a fair bit of work over the last couple of months.
Engine was removed to repair cracked head :chairshot and while it was out Justin changed all bearings(ACL race) turbos were rebuilt by TurboDynamics.

Turbos were ZIRCOTEC coated in performance silver,along with exhaust manifold and down pipe.



Once again thanks TR racing :bowdown1:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

those brakes look fantastic behind the CE28's, and as for that engine bay....:clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

No I'm not jealous :bawling:

Engine bay and the turbos look stunning.. and great job with the brembo's too 

beautiful :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

What's the pedal feel like? Any increase in the distance it travels?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those brakes are huge!!

Didn't this have Alcons before?

A very angry looking BCNR33!!


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

How much did the brakes set you back. I wonder if tr would be willing to throw a kit together for a r32. What is the best way to get a hold of them? I tried their website but the contact page wasnt working.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I do believe you may be the world's first..at least R33. Nismo Omori has the R35 brake kit for their R34 Z-tune proto, but it's not available yet to the public... so well done!

Actually, I was going to do this too... Asiasi can you pm me please the contact info at TR, or can you tell us if TR is planning on doing this as a kit?

And BTW, I think the R32/R33 should be the same in terms of fitment...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Pedal feel is good,high speed braking is great no dive.

I supplied the brakes and TR fitted them,i got a good deal on Brembos which made the decision to do the conversion a worth while project.

Some people want silly money for this brake setup,it retails at over £7k from Nissan.

I have seen just front calipers for sale on this forum for £1600 !

This was a personal project which came together with the help of TR racing.

If you can get hold of the full setup, i highly recommend it :thumbsup:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

great effort. stunning car. inspires me to pull my bloody finger out and fnish mine now.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful R33, loving it! :thumbsup:

For R35s, the temptation is to go for the Alcon Big Brake & Caliper kit. The only hurdle being the relatively big money it costs to change. This is where my heads at.

So when you spot an R35er changing to this set-up, a full set of discs and calipers could well also be available at a sensible price. Whatever that might be?

... one quezzy though - >wot git sold you the OEM cross-drilled discs? :runaway:?

With any luck the lighter car will see them last without cracking, but for the R35s after a track session they start cracking. Anything like Brunters or VMax kills them on an R35.

AP replacements aren't silly money, so you should be fine, if the worst ever happened and they cracked bad enough to need a change. Rears last forever, of course.

Good luck with it, looks ace.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rain did r35 brakes on his 32 over a year ago. Endless has had the adapters since then


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Mate that looks the nuts, I'm assuming the clearance is close between brakes ans wheels. Any spec on the car looks very serious


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Aerodramatics said:


> Beautiful R33, loving it! :thumbsup:
> 
> For R35s, the temptation is to go for the Alcon Big Brake & Caliper kit. The only hurdle being the relatively big money it costs to change. This is where my heads at.
> 
> ...


The canny 35 owner could advertise his brakes for sale before committing to a big brake setup. Would certainly ease the pain a bit


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> The canny 35 owner could advertise his brakes for sale before committing to a big brake setup. Would certainly ease the pain a bit


Genius!

Seriously, my thoughts are if I can't put down the full amount, I'll have to wait until I've saved the pennies. Wouldn't want to commit to an upgrade, whilst relying on a sale. That could just booger people aboot.

In my head, if I was a buyer in the market for a used R35 brake caliper and disc/pad set-up, I'd be thinking in the few hundred quid a corner price bracket all-in. With a bit of slide either way depending on condition.

I'm sure there are already some top kits out there, so it'd be a case of the R35 kit being priced nicely against the other options to make them a serious contender.

But, back on topic the main thing is asiasi's Skyline is an absolute belter!
Loving the looks :clap:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

question - does this require a bracket for the rear calipers too? I know the front does, and one can find it for sale at Endless as above, but have not seen the brackets for the rears...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant Asiasi. You have moved the game forwards yet again. The car looks even better, if that is possible.

The brakes bothered me on my R33 so I uprated them, but I am still nowhere near satisfied.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

asiasi said:


> Ok maybe not  but my car is now fitted with 2010 R35 brembos front and rear.6 pot front 380mm disc,four pot rear 380mm disc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mate you cant beat 380mm discs with huge calipers


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

That was what i was thinking about, nice to see it happening i hope i can find some full set up from a r35 user who wants to replace his.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

there used to be a 35 brake set advertised on Pistonheads for ages £2.5K well worth it. 

I wanted to go down the route, but the 17" rims won't allow me, so need bigger wheels.

asiasi what size are your wheels. 18s ? it seems it just clears the calipers.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys,i believe brackets were needed for the rear.

My wheels are 19" there is actually plenty of room,i know a few 18" wheels would be fine CE28 or TE37.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Everything about that car looks amazing, congrats


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Wicked !!!!


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to upgrade my gtr33 front brakes to some Alcon 6 pot calipers with 380mm discs. 
I have got the calipers at a very good price but I am struggling to get some cheap discs. 

I would prefer discs with a aluminium centre but am considering some one piece due to cost, has anyone got 380mm one piece dics fitted?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sweeet!!!!!

Bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Very cool! Steve has a set of R35 brakes for sale. I was only talking to him about it today. TR would be sensible to manufacture these kits as I'm sure they'd be cost effective over the equivalent 380mm set up. I'm pretty sure you can get them under 18" rays ce28's and the like.


----------



## ace275 (Jun 5, 2011)

Some serious brakes there! Should do the job nicely for you


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> The canny 35 owner could advertise his brakes for sale before committing to a big brake setup. Would certainly ease the pain a bit


Good point Mook, that'll give the scavengers like me to satisfy his braking hunger. :chairshot


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just an FYI - the 380mm disks and caliipers do NOT fit under the 18 inch RE30s... apparently the only 18s it fits under are the TE37s. You are forwarned...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks very impressive. You'll be pushing pretty hard to overheat those fellows.

Out of interest is the silver pipework running from what looks like the BOV a recirculating pipe by any chance?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cris said:


> Looks very impressive. You'll be pushing pretty hard to overheat those fellows.
> 
> Out of interest is the silver pipework running from what looks like the BOV a recirculating pipe by any chance?


Sure looks like it :thumbsup:

Oh and what a stunning motor mate!:clap:


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

What a machine . Excellent colour on the calipers , looks like TR Racing sure look after you !
where are they based ?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

akasakaR33 said:


> I do believe you may be the world's first..at least R33. Nismo Omori has the R35 brake kit for their R34 Z-tune proto, but it's not available yet to the public... so well done!
> 
> Actually, I was going to do this too... Asiasi can you pm me please the contact info at TR, or can you tell us if TR is planning on doing this as a kit?
> 
> And BTW, I think the R32/R33 should be the same in terms of fitment...


Hi Aki 
have emailed what you asked for . hope it helps


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Richard,

Thanks it does! Did you get my latest email? I'll resend, I figured you guys were busy! Will also PM.

Aki


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok my PMs and emails have gone unanswered... Anyone know if TR is on holiday??


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

They go racing at weekends, always better to phone.


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

akasakaR33 said:


> Ok my PMs and emails have gone unanswered... Anyone know if TR is on holiday??


Hi aki

we are alive but very busy at the moment mate we are not on here everyday .
I did reply to your last email.
pm me your number!!!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

PM sent - and I figured you guys were busy! If so, as Tyber says, I can try calling too.
Thanks!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Update,

Although pedal feel was more than acceptable,we decided to uprate the master cylinder.

Auto-select was chosen,the brake feel now is very positive,these brakes are very powerful.



Cheers and big thanks as always to the boys at TR :bowdown1:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Can you tell me whether any mods had to be done on the hub side? Or was a bolt on affair, with just the brackets? Some people here have told me that the rear parking brake on the r33 is not compatible with the rear r35 rotor... I assume the fronts are no problem though? Hence the EndlessR kit... Thanks in advance.

Aki


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Impressive, well done


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not trying to degrade this project or influence anyone but I was seriously looking into doing this setup on my R34 until I read this:
http://my350z.com/forum/brakes-and-suspension/434593-finally-got-brembo-brakes-off-an-r35.html


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

What did it say,i aint reading 23 pages !


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

asiasi said:


> What did it say,i aint reading 23 pages !


I was weary of reading through all that as well, mate. I had to break it up into two days. Of course you're done with the R35 conversion so the information on that thread isn't as relevant to you. I'm glad a discovered it (via a mention on GTROC) to balance my needs vs wants.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bigalow - I just skimmed it - basically the guy went through hell to get the brackets done, and still doesn't have parking brake ability? (it seems he has an auto Z so not that much of an issue).

Or are you talking cost issue here?

Because I will be the first to say (at least on the GT-R), it's a VERY good mod... probably has made the biggest difference in not only braking of course but HANDLING of the car too...


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

akasakaR33 said:


> Bigalow - I just skimmed it - basically the guy went through hell to get the brackets done, and still doesn't have parking brake ability? (it seems he has an auto Z so not that much of an issue).
> 
> Or are you talking cost issue here?
> 
> Because I will be the first to say (at least on the GT-R), it's a VERY good mod... probably has made the biggest difference in not only braking of course but HANDLING of the car too...


No he doesn't have the parking brake and, yes, cost is a factor but cost is a factor of any BBK. 

I don't doubt that the R35 brake system is not a good mod for any R3x or Z3x. I'm sure you're aware that I realize that but there's a lot more specifications that I'm looking for that I can achieve using an aftermarket solution. 

I don't discourage anyone from attempting R35 brakes on another Nissan or installing them on his/her Skyline. Simply put - the R35 brake mod doesn't align to my needs as much as a equally priced (or cheaper) aftermarket kit.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cant see the pictures


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bigalow said:


> No he doesn't have the parking brake and, yes, cost is a factor but cost is a factor of any BBK.
> 
> I don't doubt that the R35 brake system is not a good mod for any R3x or Z3x. I'm sure you're aware that I realize that but there's a lot more specifications that I'm looking for that I can achieve using an aftermarket solution.
> 
> I don't discourage anyone from attempting R35 brakes on another Nissan or installing them on his/her Skyline. Simply put - the R35 brake mod doesn't align to my needs as much as a equally priced (or cheaper) aftermarket kit.


Fair enough - to each his own, I completely respect that and that is also what makes tuning so much fun! 

Good luck with whatever you choose, you are right so many good options out there. If you are not in Japan where every BBK is highly priced then count yourself lucky to have so many options!

Aki


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

there are couple of ways to make the hand brake to work when i was thinking to do it, when i bought it though cause i didnt want to get the blame if something goes wrong and i bought the brackets it had one of the technics i was thinking to make my self.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep - handbrake works on my car, thanks to Richard at TR Racing and my all mighty/do anything mechanic here in Japan - to fashion a steel ring to reduce the inner diameter of the rear rotor to match the R32-R34 handbrake drum - which then gets welded in.

Or, buy an R35 rear brake drum/hub..


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Adapter brackets are extremely easy to do. Hand brake shouldnt be hard to sort either


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

akasakaR33 said:


> Fair enough - to each his own, I completely respect that and that is also what makes tuning so much fun!
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose, you are right so many good options out there. If you are not in Japan where every BBK is highly priced then count yourself lucky to have so many options!
> 
> Aki


Ironically, I'm moving back to JP. :chairshot



DrGtr said:


> there are couple of ways to make the hand brake to work when i was thinking to do it, when i bought it though cause i didnt want to get the blame if something goes wrong and i bought the brackets it had one of the technics i was thinking to make my self.


Speak to Richard. He makes the whole basic kit to retrofit R34 brakes.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Bigalow said:


> Ironically, I'm moving back to JP. :chairshot
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to Richard. He makes the whole basic kit to retrofit R34 brakes.


this is where i got them from, but he still didnt sent me the instruction manual not that i need it but i would like to have it.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

How does the braking feel? Is it a better choice compared to lets say alcons?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

TopSky - tough question, as I have never run Alcons or another BBK, but I suspect the difference in feel, if any, would be from the larger diameter (than usual) rear brake disc. Basically it feels like an R35... 

As my mechanic (former Nismo race mechanic) explained to me, these Skylines can be fitted with large diameter rear rotors, no problem. 

I'll be doing a track day on Friday, and will report back then how the brakes feel/operate then.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> Yep - handbrake works on my car, thanks to Richard at TR Racing and my all mighty/do anything mechanic here in Japan - to fashion a steel ring to reduce the inner diameter of the rear rotor to match the R32-R34 handbrake drum - which then gets welded in.
> 
> Or, buy an R35 rear brake drum/hub..


Or make a custom hat for the rotors.
Or ditch the hub brake and do what subboy did to his rear wilwoods.

I like these two as it results in a lower sprung weight, but clearly a bit more involved than the clever solution above.


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

nice car though


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> How does the braking feel? Is it a better choice compared to lets say alcons?


So here is my report from my track day at Fuji Speedway.

As some of you know, Fuji has the longest straight of any circuit in Japan. (I think 1km?)

Anyway - it allows for some nice top speeds - this time I think I may have hit around 270kph, but the first corner requires slowing down to about 85-95kph in my car to successfully make the corner.

So anyway - repeated runs every 2 minutes from 270 to 85, for two 30 minute sessions, and I had no problems with slowing down at all. As I am using the stock pads, there is not as much initial bite as what I had before, but there was no "fade" (ie the brake pedal sinking down to the floor and me having to push/pump REALLY hard).

Previously I had on the stock size PFC 2 piece rotors and PFC brake pads (race), using the stock calipers. The initial bite on those were impressive, but usually after about 8-9 laps, I would begin to detect some fade, which could be alleviated by a couple of cool down laps, but the first time the brakes fade at 270 is somewhat scary. 

I should note that I have air ducting going to the brakes on my car (both set-ups) which I think helps to keep the temperatures under control a bit.

On the PFC setup, I also used titanium shims behind the pads to block heat from the brake fluid, but did not on the R35 setup. (turns out that the R35 caliper pistons are made of titanium, and further have holes for cooling?)

But I guess there really is no substitute for mass of rotor when it comes to heat capacity...


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

asiasi said:


> Update,
> 
> Although pedal feel was more than acceptable,we decided to uprate the master cylinder.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm if the Auto Select master cylinder was a straight forward fit (easly tranfering obvious parts) as l am not sure where to go next on fitting my AS master cylinder to my setup as you can see in my thread......http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/193938-auto-select-master-cylinder-r34-gtr-abs-model.html


----------

